# Any groups/gamers in the Northern VA area?



## Scribe Ineti (Nov 25, 2002)

My wife and I are distance-estranged from our regular group, so are wondering if anyone's around the Prince William/Fauquier/Loudoun counties area.

We're up for gaming d20, Coda, card games, board games, etc.  I also GM quite a lot, mostly d20 Star Wars and D&D, and Coda Star Trek and LOTR.


----------



## Torillan (Nov 28, 2002)

*Hello*

Well, I plan on running a D&D game put on hiatus, but we won't start until January.  But please e-mail me (get it from my profile), and I'll add you to the group!  Right now, we have four (me included) as we lost three players to college last September, which is why the game is on hold.

We game in Reston (right off the Fairfax Co. Parkway, so it's easy to get to) at a friends house.  He and his wife play (mine doesn't).

The question for me is whether I run my homebrew, or wait until Fantasy Flight Games releases their "Midnight" world book.

In any case, we'd love to have two more players!



Edit:  added where we play!  (Der!!)


----------



## Vaxalon (Feb 4, 2003)

My game in Manassas is seeking players.  We meet alternating saturday afternoons.

You can reach me at othaherzog@yahoo.com

http://vaxalon.20m.com


----------



## village6 (Feb 27, 2003)

check out www.magmagamers.com, it is one of the area's most active clubs, and someone should be able to hook you up.

Be seeing you...
- 6


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 1, 2003)

Try out the yahoo groups link too:

dcrpg@yahoogroups.com


----------

